# Humping, Marking, or just overly excited????



## RodentLuv113 (Nov 9, 2007)

Okay, I was playing with my rat tonight and for some reason she was wilder than usual tonight. What we do is I sit on my bed and wither kind of recline over on my side to give her a huge human mountain to climb, or I sit straight up and put my arms down for her to climb up and down like a tree. Of course I have my quilt ruffled up too so she can tunnel and pounce to her hearts content. (And if you are wondering, I just recently found out that rats need companions and haven't yet been able to convince my parents to allow me to get another one, I barely got them to let me get Honey) Anyway, she was unusually hyper today (I gave her a cinnamon raisin bagel with egg on it earlier today, so she might have just had a protein boost or something) So she was jumping up my arm and licking my hand, so I let her ride on my shoulder and she was making the happy noise, the huffy teeth chattrery noise ans nibbling my ear, so I knew she was hyped up, and then we went to the bed/playground and she was all over it like lightening. Then she found my arm/tree and began jumping up and down on my hnd and wrist, but I think she might have been humping as well, she didn't do it long enough for it to register what really was happening, when she stopped, there were pee spots on my hand and wrist. And then she started licking the pee after it had dried! What is going on with her tonight? Now she is perfectly calm and sitting on my desk, chittering away. So was she marking me, trying to climb my arm and somehow peeing out of excitment, or was she dominating-humping me??????


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

She could be in heat, if this is a new behavior for her.

If she does hump you again though, I wouldn't let her do it, YOU ought to be the dominant one.


----------



## RodentLuv113 (Nov 9, 2007)

And I don't think she's sick, because when I say she is acting overly hyper, I mean usually she does most of this stuff, but she doesn't zoom around as fast and she has never peed on me while trying to climp my arm, she always pounces and runs around, and tunnels and whatever, she she sometimes does the chittering noise on my shoulder and sticks her nose in my ear, but she has never nibbled it.


----------



## RodentLuv113 (Nov 9, 2007)

Forensic said:


> She could be in heat, if this is a new behavior for her.
> 
> If she does hump you again though, I wouldn't let her do it, YOU ought to be the dominant one.


 Well, like I said, she has never done it before and it was really quick, so I didn't register in time, but now that I know, I CAN stop her... I am glad though that she is making all these chittering noises, because they are so cute!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Grinding teeth sounds= happy.


----------



## RodentLuv113 (Nov 9, 2007)

She is about 4 months old or there about, shouldn't she have gone into heat before now as well? Maybe I just didn't have her out at the peak time on the other times. I have never had a female rat before, I had a male rat a long time ago and missed him terribly, it took 7 years of begging and prodding to get my parents to let me get another one. They hate rodents, hamsters, mice, rats, the whole family... I have a hamster, mouse, and rat though... so I win most of the time, lol. I got my first rat (and the one who hooked me onto them) when he killed his cage mate and his owner (my dad's ex girlfirend) was going to take him for snake food at the petstore she worked at. (she bred feeder mice and rats at the time, but The rat I got, Jerry, killed his male cage mate because she had two adult bucks in a 10 gallon aquarium and didn't expect them to be angry about it. So I felt sorry for him and brought him home with me without my parents consent (a reckless thing to do, but I was an excited 11 year old and I couldn't be bothered with such things as permission) and he lived on my shoulder (not really, but it felt like it) his remaining life, He even went swimming in the tub and follwoed me around my room like a dog, I loved him so much adn he's what got me hooked on rats.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Females go into heat once every 4-5 days, or thereabouts, so yes. Or perhaps she smelled something that got her hyper.


----------



## RodentLuv113 (Nov 9, 2007)

As mean as this sounds, I am kind of glad Jerry killed Ben, because otherwise, I might have just continued to see them as feeder animals and never gotten to know them as pets, which I am absolutely obsessed with! I think I have finally found my life pet... You know when you are younger, you are always trying to find an animal species that you always want to own for the rest of your life (in the case of dogs, it would be a breed you are loyal to) I have always thought small parrots or small dogs. But I have finally decided, that the snimal I want to spend the rest of my life owning is rats, even though my family absolutely hate them.... And beleive me I have "tried out" every animal there is excpet for exotics and horses, I have owned or own now Dogs, cats, goldfish, betta fish, tropical fish, parakeets, macaws, small parrots, rabbits, mice, hamsters, hermit crabs, chickens, pigeons, ducks, goats, a snake, iguanas, smaller lizards, frogs.... A zooful! and I have settled firmly and happily in the midst of the rat pack!


----------



## RodentLuv113 (Nov 9, 2007)

Well, I did handle my rabbit and ferret more than usual today since I cleaned out their cages, I am doing honey and the mouses tomorrow... I forgot to add ferrets to my list... I have had so many pets it's hard to keep track.


----------



## RodentLuv113 (Nov 9, 2007)

Well, Forensic, I will let you get to otehr things, I have to go to bed now, it's 2 o clock in the mornign and I have chores to do tomorrow,You have at least helped me narrow it to heat or odd smell, so I can be watchful form now on and try to keep her calm. You've been a huge help with something that has confused me all night. honey is wanting to get back in her cage to go to bed, she's climbing up and down between my shoulder and lap, the same thing she does when deciding which cubby hole oir hammock to sleep in, so I'll bookmark this site and be on it every day I can get a chance, I know I have owned her for a while (2 months and a few weeks now, but I just recently became interested in finding other rat owners to chat with after my parents finally told me in words they don't like honey and the only ones in my family who like her besides me is my 12 year old male cousin. I don't go anywhere all day, so I get lonely in regards to my interests, and now I want to connect to others who love rats as much as me. People who don't snarl their noses up and snicker when I talk about how much fun it is to try and catch her mid leap to give her a scritch. I don't know, I just love her and I hope I can get her some friends soon.


----------

